# Taiji styles



## Dylan9d (Oct 1, 2014)

Just wondering wich Taiji styles focusses more on combat applications ?

I once had a couple of lessons from a Taijiquan teacher that was a personal student of Ma Jiangbao from the Wu Style.


----------



## blindsage (Oct 1, 2014)

With the right teacher all styles of Taiji focus on fighting applications.  You find them more frequently with Wu or Chen (or Hunyuan, Feng Zhiqiang's version of Chen) instructors, maybe Zhao Bao if you can find one, but there are Sun and Yang instructors that teach full fighting applications.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 1, 2014)

Dylan9d said:


> Just wondering wich Taiji styles focusses more on combat applications ?
> 
> I once had a couple of lessons from a Taijiquan teacher that was a personal student of Ma Jiangbao from the Wu Style.



All taijiquan styles have applications for fighting. It all depends on who is teaching, what their background is and their willingness or desire to teach them 

But if you are looking to go right into martial applications and learn it quickly, I suggest another style

5 main family Styles of Taijiquan


----------



## zzj (Oct 2, 2014)

Chen style is more overt its combat forms, and because of that you are more likely to find instructors who teach combat applications for Chen style. Of course that doesn't mean other styles cannot be combat oriented, you just have to weed through more, relatively speaking, especially Yang Style, you'd be lucky to find a good combat oriented Yang Style teacher as the majority tend to teach the 'moving meditation' version of that style.


----------

